# 1992 Titanium GT Xizang entdeckt



## Cuba59 (17. November 2005)

habe gerade auf ebay.com das schmuckstueck entdeckt...

um regelkonform zu bleiben einfach mal nach "Titanium GT Xizang " suchen

gruss hagen


----------



## oldman (17. November 2005)

so, damit jeder mitbekommt, um was es hier geht - scheint was leckeres zu sein. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Rare-1992-NOS-T...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


Kennt einer das Teil?
Die Herren Archivare, bitte melden...

Falls das wirklich ein GT ist, dann ist's eine Sünde wert.... meine Frau reicht die Scheidung ein, wenn ich die ebax-Seite nochmal anklicke   
oldman
inversuchungaberdarfwirklichnichtsonstkriegterbösehaue


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## customracer (17. November 2005)

ui, goiles teil, aber was is'n das für'n Hinterbau???????????


----------



## tomasius (17. November 2005)

man trifft hier immer wieder die leidensgenossen   
bei mir zucken die finger auch schon. adresse in usa hätte ich ja   

der hat auch noch ein zaskar   man kann dann sozusagen porto sparen   

http://cgi.ebay.com/NOS-GT-Zaskar-m...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## SuperEva (17. November 2005)

Habt ihr das auch gelesen:
Q: What kinda crap are you trying to pull with this bike? I worked for GT from 1992-1997 and I saw every prototype limited production bike they ever made, even rode most all of them and they never produced one that looks like this. 
 Nov-14-05 
  A: Why are you so bitter, maybe the bike was released before you started working for them. Call some of your old co-workers and ask them if they know. I'm just selling the bike for a shop in Miami who has had the bike sitting in their store. It is a real GT. 


*Gab es 1992 schon Carbon Lenker, glaub nicht. 
Für mich ist es kein GT.*


----------



## oldman (17. November 2005)

SuperEva schrieb:
			
		

> Habt ihr das auch gelesen:
> Q: What kinda crap are you trying to pull with this bike? I worked for GT from 1992-1997 and I saw every prototype limited production bike they ever made, even rode most all of them and they never produced one that looks like this.
> Nov-14-05
> A: Why are you so bitter, maybe the bike was released before you started working for them. Call some of your old co-workers and ask them if they know. I'm just selling the bike for a shop in Miami who has had the bike sitting in their store. It is a real GT.
> ...




ich würde mal sagen, der Lenker kam nachträglich dran. der vorbau ist ein GT. weiss der Geier, aber das Teil sieht scharf aus... 
und, es kommt recht oft vor, dass olle rahmen im laden stehen und irgendein mechaniker zwerg klemmt ein paar komische neue parts dran. man kommt auf ne menge dumme ideen wenn man zu lange brunox inhaliert...   
oldman
esisteingt(glaubich)


----------



## Cuba59 (18. November 2005)

falls einer von euch das teil bekommen sollte, ich wohne in miami und koennte es so lange unterstellen ;-) natuerlich muss ich es ab und zu etwas bewegen, damit es wieder "aufwacht" aus seinem dornroeschen-schlaf.

gruss hagen


----------



## SuperEva (18. November 2005)

Der Rahmen ergibt für mich keinen Sinn, Alu Hinterbau, wozu soll das gut sein.


----------



## BonelessChicken (18. November 2005)

...und die U-Brake ist eigentlich für die Montage unter den Kettenstreben gedacht (siehe Schriftzug)... Da war jemand im Bastelwahn.


----------



## kingmoe (18. November 2005)

SuperEva schrieb:
			
		

> Der Rahmen ergibt für mich keinen Sinn, Alu Hinterbau, wozu soll das gut sein.


Hinterbau ist aus Stahl, nicht aus Alu, das ist nur an der Verschraubung verwendet worden. Xizangs gab es nie als Komplettbikes, insofern ist es natürlich immer möglich, dass die Zusammenstellung der Parts bizarr ist.


...und sonst... Ich drücke es mal so aus: Das ist kein Einzelstück, aber schon sehr selten. Ich habe gerade einen solchen Rahmen angeboten bekommen, sollte ich ihn bekommen, rücke ich mit mehr Infos raus


----------



## Kint (19. November 2005)

jaja   

für mich zu klein deswegen uninterressant (rede ich mir grade ein)

Gruß Kint (derauchkeinenblassenhatwasfürnGtdasistaberauchnixsagt)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gremlino (19. November 2005)

hey, das Zaskar hat ja noch ne coooole Mag21. Die hab ich auch noch im Keller


----------



## oldman (21. November 2005)

naja, das Teil ist nicht verkauft worden, da war der Reserve Preis wohl zu hoch...
oldman
derzukeinemzeitpunktdarandachtemitzubieten


----------



## Kint (22. November 2005)

grade beim surfen im klassic forum entdeckt...::

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=38656&highlight=xizang


----------



## oldman (27. November 2005)

meine Herren,

das Spezial Xizang ist wieder auf ieebay.com, nur so am Rande erwähnt.
oldman


----------



## kingmoe (8. Dezember 2005)

So, hier mal Aufklärung:





Kein Scherz: Der 1991er Katalog liegt hier rum - und ich Depp habe mich gar nicht mehr daran erinnern können, dass das Teil da drin ist. Demenz ist schon was Unschönes...
Zaskar76 hat mich mit einem Hinweis darauf gestoßen, danke nochmal!   

Mein Rahmen-Deal ist übrigens geplatzt, horrende Versandkosten sollten nach USA fließen, da habe ich leiber verzichtet


----------

